# NOVO (Immogenics) - does it work?



## Audrey (31 Jan 2006)

Following a recent article by Roisin Ingle (Irish Times) on NOVO (By Immogenics).

I wonder if any of you have tried this (had the blood test and followed the regime) and how it worked for you?

The company is , it's a GP led clinic in Corneslcourt Dublin.

They take blood, send it to Holland, and as a result of what they find, they suggest foods that you should avoid at all costs!  

The results of avoiding these foods (allegedly) are that you feel much more energetic and lose weight.  They have testimonials on their website (some of whom are Irish journalists - and I intend writing to them).

I wondered if any AAM readers have tried it.

paragraphs and link added by ajapale


----------



## redstar (1 Feb 2006)

Looks interesting, and their description of the 'problem' of certain foods causing immune reactions which result in weight gain/loss of energy certainly sounds plausible. But before going any further, I would need to get satisfactory answers to the following; 

a. Has this been validated by any professional medical body ? I didn't see any reference to any medical quality or professional certification on their website

b. Are the claims backed up by verifiable evidence from independant medical professionals ? Testimonials look good, but are very unreliable indicators of  success - too subjective and subject to the 'placebo' effect.

c. Is their description of the 'problem' and 'solution' widely accepted in the wider medical/nutritional community ? (ie check that its not just an unproven hypothesis)


----------



## Sue Ellen (1 Feb 2006)

Would definitely have doubts about this. Sounds very similar to [broken link removed] that a few friends tried out a couple of years ago. They initially lost weight but put it and more back on. It is also mentioned in this thread that I started some time ago on Allergy testing.


----------



## ClubMan (1 Feb 2006)

It would be prudent to adopt a skeptical approach with these sorts of diagnostic tests and the dietary regimes that are recommended based on the results. [broken link removed] is a good place to start but unfortunately hasn't posted their analysis of the _NuTron _diet yet. Chances are that if your _GP _or other reputable scientific/medical experts don't recommend something then the chances of it being quackery or a scam (usually expensive too) are probably significant. Unfortunately the popular media has a bad habit of confusing quackery with legitimate and scientifically sound medical treatments. Even the _Irish Times _(main paper and health supplement) has given equal prominence to rubbish like _Homeopathy, Reiki _and the like as to legitimate and scientifically sound treatments.


----------



## CMCR (1 Feb 2006)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> Even the _Irish Times _(main paper and health supplement) has given equal prominence to *rubbish like *_*Homeopathy, Reiki* _and the like as to legitimate and scientifically sound treatments.


 
You really don't mince your words, do you Clubman?  Nothing like calling a spade a spade! 

I have to say I agree with you, but the vehemence of that comment is rather funny! 

CMCR


----------



## ClubMan (1 Feb 2006)

CMCR said:
			
		

> the vehemence of that comment is rather funny!


I don't understand how you can read vehemence or humour into my comments to be honest.


----------



## Audrey (1 Feb 2006)

Ta for all the responses.  To add further controversy possibly, the cost of the blood test is 500 Euro!!  I won't be having it done.


----------

